# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Vahaduo >  Can you help to interpret my mother's K13 vahaduo results?

## vika7

So I am trying to find out whether or not we have potential Norse Viking ancestry. My mother is of British descent mainly (with some distant dutch/german). These are her Vahaduo K13 results. Does any of this indicate potential norse ancestors? The testing service that was used was a 23&Me dna upload.



*K13 Ancient*

Distance to: mom
3.72939673 England_IA_o
4.43461385 England_MBA_highEEF
4.84786551 England_IA
5.14666883 England_IA_ERoman
5.54903595 Norway_Viking_o2
5.59365712 England_IA_Roman
5.60119630 England_Viking_o
5.86551788 Scotland_Viking_o
5.97605221 England_LBA
6.17284375 USA_PA_Colonist
6.28752734 Scotland_Viking
6.29611785 Faroes_EarlyModern_o2
6.37794638 Hungary_Langobard
6.39053206 Faroes_EarlyModern
6.42215696 England_LBA_lowEEF
6.49268049 Denmark_Viking
6.66502813 Italy_North_EarlyMedieval_Langobards_1
6.80524063 Germany_EarlyMedieval
6.81854823 Iceland_Viking
6.85232077 England_BellBeaker_highEEF
6.90317318 Iceland_Pre_Christian
7.05830716 England_Viking
7.15441123 Scotland_C_EBA_mediumhighEEF
7.18158061 Scotland_LBA
7.20043054 Denmark_BA
*
K13 Ancient single Populations*

Target: mom
Distance: 0.3140% / 0.31402284
30.7 Wales_MBA
26.0 Slovakia_Poprad
21.1 Germany_LBA_Halberstadt
6.1 Norway_Viking_o2
5.0 Kazakhstan_AkMoustafa_MLBA1
4.5 Germany_SouthernGermany_Singen_EBA_o
1.8 Lebanon_Medieval_o5
1.5 Argentina_Aconcagua_Inca_500BP
1.4 Italy_North_BellBeaker_3
0.7 Russia_Caucasus_KuraAraxes
0.6 Russia_Caucasus_Eneolithic
0.3 France_MasRouge_LN_Ferrieres
0.3 Peru_Lima_EIP_1450BP

*K13 Ancient Individuals*

Distance to: mom
2.33512312 Denmark_Viking:VK328
3.31810187 Denmark_Viking:VK385
3.52963171 England_BellBeaker_highEEF:I1767
3.72939673 England_IA_o:M1489
4.22381344 France_Occitanie_IA2:BES1248
4.31751086 Iceland_Viking:VK127
4.43461385 England_MBA_highEEF:I2458
4.50506382 Italy_North_EarlyMedieval_Langobards_1:CL87
4.56098674 Denmark_Viking:VK368
4.79453856 Norway_Viking:VK526
4.79495568 Iceland_Viking:VK123
4.87402298 Scotland_Viking_o:VK205
4.90306027 England_IA_Roman:3DT16
4.95566343 Hungary_Langobard:SZ30
5.04560205 Sweden_Viking:VK42
5.14666883 England_IA_ERoman:I0156
5.16552030 Russia_Viking:VK218
5.20474783 Denmark_Viking:VK324
5.20486311 Sweden_Viking:VK39
5.32193574 Norway_Medieval:VK118
5.37698800 Iceland_Viking:VK95
5.38887743 Scotland_Viking:VK207
5.47102367 Spain_Girona_Visigoth:I12162
5.52270767 England_Viking:VK256
5.54903595 Norway_Viking_o2:VK530

*K13 Ancient Individuals single Populations*

Target: mom
Distance: 0.0421% / 0.04206490
14.4 Iceland_Pre_Christian
8.0 Czech_Bohemia_Unetice_EBA
6.5 Denmark_Viking
6.0 France_BellBeaker
6.0 Russia_Ivanovo_Fatyanovo_BA
5.7 Spain_IA
4.2 Germany_EarlyMedieval
4.1 Russia_Srubnaya_Alakul
4.1 Germany_Lech_BellBeaker
3.3 Slovakia_Poprad
2.8 Spain_EBA
2.7 Russia_MLBA_Sintashta
2.4 Germany_Tollense_BA
2.1 Germany_BellBeaker
2.0 Kazakhstan_AkMoustafa_MLBA1
1.7 Czech_Bohemia_CordedWare
1.6 Spain_MBA
1.4 Sweden_HG
1.4 Ukraine_N
1.3 Germany_Lech_EBA_contam
1.3 Cuba_CuevaCalero_Archaic
1.3 Czech_Bohemia_BellBeaker
1.3 Wales_MBA
1.1 Serbia_Mokrin_EBA_Maros
1.1 Sweden_Viking
1.0 France_LaClape_LN_EMBA
1.0 Sweden_Gotland_Ajvide_PittedWare_BattleAxe
0.8 Germany_LBA_Halberstadt
0.8 Romania_IronGates_Mesolithic
0.8 Scotland_Viking
0.7 Czech_Bohemia_CordedWare_o3
0.6 France_HautsDeFrance_IA2
0.6 France_HautsDeFrance_MN
0.6 Hungary_LBA
0.6 Iceland_Early_Christian
0.6 Italy_IA_Republic
0.5 Switzerland_EBA_2
0.4 Spain_MLN
0.4 Switzerland_EBA_1
0.3 Croatia_Vucedol
0.3 Czech_Bohemia_Jordanow_N
0.3 Estonia_MN_CCC_2
0.2 Czech_C_Baalberge
0.2 Germany_EN_LBK
0.2 Gibraltar_EBA
0.2 Hungary_IA_Scythian
0.2 Hungary_Maros_EBA
0.2 Poland_Globular_Amphora
0.2 Poland_Koszyce_GAC
0.1 Bulgaria_C
0.1 Germany_SouthernGermany_Singen_EBA_contam
0.1 Iceland_Early_Christian_o
0.1 Portugal_MN
0.1 Spain_C

*K13 Updated*

Distance to: mom
2.96654681 English_Southwest
3.07307663 English_Southeast
3.09046922 English_Midlands
3.31161592 English_North
3.54750617 Welsh
3.93223855 French_Brittany
4.05894075 Scottish
4.53265926 Dutch
4.82602321 Dutch_Central
5.17076397 Irish
5.42641687 Dutch_South
5.52820948 German_Northwest
5.94135506 Dutch_North
6.35969339 Belgian
7.06405691 Icelandic
8.03522246 French_North
8.27395311 Danish
8.38073386 Norwegian
8.84698819 Norwegian_Southcentral
9.01950109 Swedish_Götaland
10.34604272 Swedish_West-Svealand
10.35468010 German_Southwest
10.37895949 German
10.63464621 Swedish
11.41526171 French_Alsace

*K13 Updated single Populations*

Target: mom
Distance: 2.0270% / 2.02699311
52.3 Scottish
39.8 French_Brittany
3.2 Norwegian
2.5 Dutch_North
1.2 Karitiana
1.0 Lebanese_Druze

----------


## Johnwilliam

Hi everyoneEnable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×

----------


## Johnwilliam

HelloEnable Ginger_Cannot connect to Ginger_ Check your internet connection
or reload the browserDisable in this text fieldRephraseRephrase current sentenceEdit in Ginger×

----------

